# Dobermans



## cerulia

Anyone on the forum have a doberman pinscher? I've been obsessed with them since before getting our first mini a little over a year ago. I think they're gorgeous dogs!

Someday once Loki (our 4 month old puppy) is more grown up I think I'd like to add one to our pack...

If you have one, maybe you can share your experience with me? Maybe you could recommend a good breeder?

THank you!


----------



## PonkiPoodles

WOOOO HOOOO! Welcome to the club 

I owned 2 dobes and am totally obessed with them! 

Where are you located? I know several wonderful breeders with the most gorgeous dogs... my next boy will probably come from NY! 

Dobes are wonderful dogs!!! They are imo just as goofy and clownish as poodles... they can however be pretty dominant and will easily take over a situation where the owner is not totallly in control. They are high energy dogs, but to be expected as they are working dogs through and through! 

And very smart and highly trainable!


----------



## cerulia

PonkiPoodles said:


> WOOOO HOOOO! Welcome to the club
> 
> I owned 2 dobes and am totally obessed with them!
> 
> Where are you located? I know several wonderful breeders with the most gorgeous dogs... my next boy will probably come from NY!
> 
> Dobes are wonderful dogs!!! They are imo just as goofy and clownish as poodles... they can however be pretty dominant and will easily take over a situation where the owner is not totallly in control. They are high energy dogs, but to be expected as they are working dogs through and through!
> 
> And very smart and highly trainable!


Cool!
I met a lady from Degobah dobermans online and she was sweet as could be. She's in NY too. She has a nice breeding program. I've seen some breeders with SUPER thorough testing protocols online which is nice.

Right now, we're happy to have two poodles but someday....


----------



## outwest

I also like Dobermans, but do not own one. They are super smart and most are very sweet. Having an ultrashort haired breed like a doberman is great in combo with the high maintenance poodle coat. I have a whippet, for example.


----------



## phrannie

*Dobes are wicked smart ...The absolutely MOST important thing I can think of... if and when you start looking for a pup, is to join a Doberman Forum, and start getting a feel for who the good/reputable breeders might be in your area (or anywhere for that matter). Because of all the health problems in Dobes, you want a breeder who tests their breeding animals for everything that befalls Dobes...HD, vWD, DCM...Dobes also seem to have a disproportionate amount of liver disease....compared to other breeds. You'll want a reputable breeder (like with any good breeders, those who will be there if you need them).

This is an excellent forum, and you can read without joining....Super informative, and some of the best breeders in the country are a part of it....

Doberman Forum : Doberman Breed Dog Forums

I still LOVE that breed, they are beautiful...elegant...athletic...devoted...funny...(hey, that describes Poo's, too, doesn't it?? )

p

PS...another thing...I came to the conclusion that Dobes must ingest bad stuff more often than other breeds....I swear, each and every day, one dog or another was in surgery for a blockage from eating nylons, socks, rocks, tennis balls, stuffing from toys.*


----------



## marywillow

Hi Phrannie nice to see you here LOL. Are all my pictures of my poodles getting to you (winks).

I have had Dobes for the past 17 years and love them dearly. My current Dobe was my first from a breeder, the rest were all from rescue. Raven is amazing but a couch potato. Dobermans compliment poodles very well. Highly inteligent with a lot of drive to please and velcro dogs.

Here is Raven with Magilla one of the Standards.


----------



## phrannie

*Mary...I've been telling you since you got Magilla, that I've been smitten by the Poo World...didn't ya believe me??  He is so beautiful, and smart....and your girls are, too....If I can't have any more GSD's, you know I've got to have a smart, athletic, fun pup....and St. Poo's seem to fit that to a tee....

p*


----------



## cerulia

phrannie

I was thinking of joining a doberman forum too since the poodle forum has been so helpful! Thank you!

And I love the picture of poodle and dobe together! Someday I"d love this combo...


----------

